# Welches Universum spricht Sie eher an? (Warhammer 40k vs.Warhammer Fantasy)



## Administrator (21. Juli 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Sheggo (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Universum spricht Sie eher an?*

unglaublich.... ich dachte immer ich wäre nahezu der einzige mit sci-fi ambitionen und deshalb gibts nur so fantasy/trolle/elfen/gnome/kindergarten-mmorpgs die letzten jahre.....


----------



## Moleny (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Universum spricht Sie eher an?*

Sifi ist schwul einfach 0 Amto.


----------



## TheChicky (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Universum spricht Sie eher an?*

Ich find beide ganz lustig, wenn auch viel zu abgefahren, übertrieben und total unglaubwürdig(was der Atmo schadet).

Orks mit Hightechwaffen....also BITTE!


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (22. Juli 2008)

SYSTEM am 21.07.2008 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



[X] Keines von beiden!

Warum wird einem das Voteergebnis nicht angezeigt, wenn man das Voten verweigert? Muss ich wohl 40k nehmen :-\


----------



## HanFred (22. Juli 2008)

Cr4zYd0nG am 22.07.2008 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Keines von beiden!
> 
> Warum wird einem das Voteergebnis nicht angezeigt, wenn man das Voten verweigert? Muss ich wohl 40k nehmen :-\


dito.
aber "ergebnisse anzeigen" funktioniert bei mir.


----------



## XIII13 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Universum spricht Sie eher an?*



			
				TheChicky am 21.07.2008 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find beide ganz lustig, wenn auch viel zu abgefahren, übertrieben und total unglaubwürdig(was der Atmo schadet).
> 
> Orks mit Hightechwaffen....also BITTE!


Hight Tech? In Sachen Technologie hängen die Orks meilenweit zurück. Und wer sagt, dass W40k-Orks dumm sind?
Ich finde Das 40k-Universum einfach genial. Ist mal etwas anderes neben der Strahlenden Zukunft von Star Trek und Co. Und unglaubwürdig ist es ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Mourning-Blade (18. August 2008)

*AW: Welches Universum spricht Sie eher an?*

Habe 40 k gevotet....


Eig steh ich null auf SciFi und 110% auf Fantasy,aber Dawn of War war einfach göttlich,und das Warhammer Fantasy Ding mocht ich nich...

Wird sich hoffentlich mit mit WAR wieder änder...


Ps: Ich bezieh das nur auf die Spiele, Tabletop und allgemein is Fantasy 20 mal besser...


----------



## archwizard80 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Welches Universum spricht Sie eher an?*



			
				TheChicky am 21.07.2008 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find beide ganz lustig, wenn auch viel zu abgefahren, übertrieben und total unglaubwürdig(was der Atmo schadet).
> 
> Orks mit Hightechwaffen....also BITTE!



Die Orks sind die übriggebliebene Diener-Rasse einer ausgestorbenen Herrscherrasse (Name vergessen). Ihr technisches Wissen steckt in ihrem Gen-Code, daher entwickeln sie kaum neue Waffen, sondern können aus allem Schrott was passendes bauen, es liegt ihnen sozusagen im Blut. 

Orks zum Thema Fahrzeuge: Rote Fahrzeuge sind schneller, wenns rot ist holt Dich niemand niemals nich ein !!!


----------

